# G0472 Screening for Hep C diagnosis



## Kathy615 (Nov 13, 2017)

I am looking for the Medicare covered diagnosis to be used for lab test G0472 Screening for Hepatitis C.   It is ordered because the patient is born between 1945 and 1965, so this is a once in a lifetime benefit.  He does not have any high risk behavior diagnosis to code.  What dx code is payable by Medicare for G0472?
Thank you.


----------



## thomas7331 (Nov 13, 2017)

There is no diagnosis code requirement that I know of for the initial screening for adults born in the eligible range of years who are not high risk - I would use Z11.59.


----------



## Kathy615 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you.


----------

